# Not sure...



## Roughshod (Sep 22, 2007)

what term to search for! I'm looking to purchase some sound deadening material. I was thinking the foam egg crate diffuser stuff would be ideal. I've refinished a room in the basement to hack around in and framed and drywalled over the overhead main furnace vent pipes. I find that the sound still manages to get through the drywall and cause some unwanted echoing throughout the house. I mean with slight volume too depending on the note or chord. I'm not looking to completely soundproof it, I was hoping to just absorb the brunt of it. Any ideas where I can get a roll of this stuff?

Thanks!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

room within a room

foam only diffuses sound so it sounds warmer

anything really low, under 100hz or so will continue to travel out (think of "hearing trains" in the distance through the ground)

there are some good sound shaping materials around, but for blocking sound there are limits.


Things to try:

Horse stall mats on the ground. 1 inch of heavy rubber. Should soak up lots of vibration
Vibration mounts. Usually used on industrial tools. They don't do too shabby keeping the tool vibration from the floor.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I wrapped acoustic insulation around the HVAC ducts before drywalling - which helped quite a bit....but sounds like your drywall's already up - so I suppose this post isn't really of much help


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I was looking into a similar idea recently.

I found a place that makes sound isolation booths out of sheets of MDF.

I guess the rigidity of the MDF helps to block the sound transmission?

Probably not going to help with low bass though.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lots of articles on building bass traps on the net.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I saw this stuff on the local Kijiji

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-pro-audio-recording-equipment-Owens-Corning-703-for-Soundfproofing-Bass-Traps-24-x-48-x-4-W0QQAdIdZ181232429


----------



## Jordan Chin (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey man,

I would recommend looking into auralex panels. You can order them from there website, or through long & McQuade


----------



## Roughshod (Sep 22, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]


Thanks guys. Since the drywall is already up I was hoping for some panels just to dampen the vibration through that bulkhead. Since I was re-doing the jam room anyway with paint and stuff I decided to really spice things up! I picked up 5 meters of black fun fur and stapled it over the bulkhead!! Not only does it look like Ted Nugents dream room but it actually dampens the sound somewhat. I still think I need to insulate the inside of it though, there's a slight vibration still but it's much more bearable. You can just see the fur at the top of the pic!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow.. Where in Central on are you?..tee hee Orangeville... serious .. where are you?


----------



## Roughshod (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey Shoretyus, I'm near Barrie. The flash really brought out some orange in that shot eh? It's actually deeper red in natural light.

Another hobby I have is archery. To eliminate vibration and shock through the bow, which then translates up your arm you can add Limb Saver components to the bow. I wonder if attaching them to the board would help with flex...and I'm thinking attaching them inside the bulkhead so as to not ruin the fur coat!


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Since the fur ceiling seems to have somewhat fixed your issue, you could get egg crate foam at Trans Canada Hardware (In the Toronto Area), or since it will be covered by fur anyway, go to a thrift sore and buy up a bunch of electric blankets.

I use electric blankets behind backdrops on stages, especially when the drummer is in the corner as the padding really deadens things up, they are cheap and in a pinch you can turn a cube van into a shaggin wagon, with the smell of spilled beer and years of old musty bar smell....

Seriously, I use electric blankets because they are more flame retardant than a normal blanket. I can imagine how quickly foam would go up.


----------

